

Metasploit 3.4.0 released - zitstif
http://blog.metasploit.com/2010/05/metasploit-framework-340-released.html

======
Qz
I have no idea what this does from looking at that page.

~~~
geal
It's a vulnerability exploitation framework. It is used by security experts
for vulnerability development and penetration testing.

~~~
lewi
Haha, i think this is a different type of "Hacker News"

~~~
ErrantX
There are quite a few security types on here too :) (besides myself I know of
at least 5).

~~~
khafra
Red leader reporting in--I'm no tptacek or cperciva, but my day job is
securing a large network, and metasploit is relevant to my interests.

------
mrvir
So will the police come knocking on my door if I launch a test scan to my
Internet Bank site?

Curiosity.... must resist...

~~~
sp332
Probably you will just blend in with the other dozen or so such sweeps they
get every day. Unless it's a large bank - then maybe tens of thousands.

